# Must have 2016 broadhead-Swhacker Review



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I loved my swhackers. Just didn't love the reuseability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

They look like they'll do the job!


----------



## Jason P. (Jul 6, 2015)

I was successful with the 2" Swhackers last season with no complaints. I will have those and hope to try out some 1 3/4" Swhackers this season, both 100 grain.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Never heard of them


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

bhutso said:


> Never heard of them






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Long story short, I would never use another schwacker if my life depended on it. Has to be the worst broadhead I've ever tried. And honestly, I would rather slide down a ramp of razor blades into a pool of rubbing alcohol before I use anything endorsed by hank Parker LOL


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

brushdog said:


> Long story short, I would never use another schwacker if my life depended on it. Has to be the worst broadhead I've ever tried. And honestly, I would rather slide down a ramp of razor blades into a pool of rubbing alcohol before I use anything endorsed by hank Parker LOL


Just curious, what was the bad luck that you had with Schwackers?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Hank? Is that you Hank?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I've killed with a shwacker before. Not a bad head imo. Not my first choice but will get it done as well alot of heads out there. The Hank Parker thing doesn't bother me too be honest. I don't care about who endorses a product if I like the product. Don't forget Levi Morgan endorses then as well if that helps. Lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Alaska at heart said:


> Hank? Is that you Hank?


Haha. That's funny.


----------



## sharpsticksauer (Feb 9, 2011)

I have had great luck with them , never lost a deer I shot at . 
The only thing I found was keep your arrow weight up so you get a pass through . My 365 grain arrows didn't but my 440 grain did .


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

silasbowhunter said:


> I loved my swhackers. Just didn't love the reuseability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. A one and done head fo sho.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

brushdog said:


> long story short, i would never use another schwacker if my life depended on it. Has to be the worst broadhead i've ever tried. And honestly, i would rather slide down a ramp of razor blades into a pool of rubbing alcohol before i use anything endorsed by hank parker lol


wow!!!


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I will be using the 1 3/4" model this year. The practice head flies true with my field tips. I am looking forward to trying one out on a deer. Even if they are one and done, as much as I (everybody here is probably just as guilty...) spend on archery stuff anyways, what is another pack or two of broadheads?


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

I used the same swhacker head on 3 different deer last year. They just needed resharpening after each hit. I found them very efficient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought some Shwakers for deer hunting and then went pig hunting. Shot a pig and killed it. Didn't pass through and there was hardly any blood fro that pig anywhere. But man were his lungs shredded on the inside. I am pretty sure it would have gone through a deer because I was more familiar with the anatomy of the deer. Entrance hole pretty minimal....exit hole gaping from what I ve seen.

Any way found the pig dead in 60 yards killed it dead! with just an entry hole not much blood to follow.

CG


----------



## SNATCH26 (Aug 20, 2012)

My hunting buddies have had great luck with them. I myself were glad they started shooting them instead of the rage heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Fixed head for me, no shwacker's for me.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I shot 1.75 swhackers last year and had great results on the 6 deer I killed with them. Don't understand the haters.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

So if no pass thru you only have a 1" slice for blood to come out? Rather have a 2" cut Entrance hole and no pass thru then that tiny slice on entrance.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I shot 1.75 swhackers last year and had great results on the 6 deer I killed with them. Don't understand the haters.


Good bh

sent from NASA


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I killed 5 deer with the same head before I changed the blades, I use the 125's and love them!!!!!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

brown35 said:


> Just curious, what was the bad luck that you had with Schwackers?


ask and you shall receive! First and only deer i will ever shoot with a schwacker. First pic is exit hole from inner rib cage, and the second and third pics are the entrance hole from inner and outer rib cage. The exit was some how even smaller than the tiny entrance hole. It was a good shot so i recovered the deer, but there was no blood to speak of on the ground. As you can see in the entrance pics, there is absolutely no hemorrhaging around the impact area. Literally looks like the holes were made with a small filet knife. It was shoot out of a 72 lb bow and 381 grain arrow at 310 fps at about 15 yards or less if i remember correctly. I honestly think i could have done just as good with a field point! To top it off, it was only a 70 lb doe so the ribs are actually very small!! LOL. Never again


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I shot 1.75 swhackers last year and had great results on the 6 deer I killed with them. Don't understand the haters.


See my post above, i have earned the right to be a schwacker hater :wink:


----------



## Ranger690 (Jul 6, 2003)

So, your exit hole is higher on the body than the entrance? Where you shooting up hill? Lots of variables involved in a "failed broadhead shot". Especially hard when your got a pass thru and recovered the deer.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ranger690 said:


> So, your exit hole is higher on the body than the entrance? Where you shooting up hill? Lots of variables involved in a "failed broadhead shot". Especially hard when your got a pass thru and recovered the deer.


^x2

The facts from the photo.

1. 3 cut/busted ribs.
2. A pass through, entry and exit holes both bigger than a inch.
3. A dead deer.

Where is the failure?


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Ranger690 said:


> So, your exit hole is higher on the body than the entrance? Where you shooting up hill? Lots of variables involved in a "failed broadhead shot". Especially hard when your got a pass thru and recovered the deer.


Not disagreeing with the rest of what you said but the exit hole is definately lower than the entrance, not by a lot but 6-7 inches. It's still a fairly high hit and those don't usually lead to good blood trails


----------



## dimbledumble (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm just not sold on the idea that, the broadhead opens once INSIDE the animal? To me, that is an energy robber.

My other problem is,i don't like the fact that there is nothing to "cut" the retention band on them. You have to rely on it sliding down the broadhead?
A two inch cut broadhead that, only has a one inch entrance, just does not make sence to me?

If you are going to use a mechanical broadhead, then a rear deploy makes the most sence to me.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

dimbledumble said:


> I'm just not sold on the idea that, the broadhead opens once INSIDE the animal? To me, that is an energy robber.
> 
> My other problem is,i don't like the fact that there is nothing to "cut" the retention band on them. You have to rely on it sliding down the broadhead?
> A two inch cut broadhead that, only has a one inch entrance, just does not make sence to me?
> ...


I know everyone has an opinion about broadheads....but I'm in the group that believes a head that opens after entry actually penetrates better than a rear deploy. I've shot roughly 15-20 deer the last few years with Swhackers, Killzones, Bi-polars and Hypoermics. In my actual experience, I had the least amount of passthroughs with the rear deploy heads, than I did with the Swhackers and the Bi-polars, which both open after entry. My arrows are 430gr at 290fps. 

I don't favor any head...this was just my personal experience and what I believe from where I actually hit all these animals and how the heads performed.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

If I ever go back to mechs it will be swhacker. Had great luck with them.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I have used rage heads for last 2 years shot some great deer with them . This year I am going to give 1.75 Swhackers a try to see if I can get a few more passthroughs time will tell. How sharp are they are they as sharp as a rage ?


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

*** 
what a crazy super infomercial post from someone pushing a head he admits he's never made a kill with. all i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I saw three bucks that my friends have killed with Swhackers all had passthroughs and one buck was 225 lbs dressed out with 60 pound bow 370 grain arrow going away shot so I know they work .


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

JMart294 said:


> If I ever go back to mechs it will be swhacker. Had great luck with them.


Lol....if you had great luck with them....why switch then?


sent from NASA


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

blakeman said:


> Fixed head for me, no shwacker's for me.


I am with you.
Been at this game close to 40 years and have had great success with fixed.
Interesting that African safari out fits strongly discourage mechanicals, or they did in the places I have hunted.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Been using them for years now and will continue to . If your going to shoot mechanical heads you arrow has to be tuned to perfection in order to get the best performance. Most of the deer I've shot died in seconds. So no one can tell me there not a devastating head.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Ranger690 said:


> So, your exit hole is higher on the body than the entrance? Where you shooting up hill? Lots of variables involved in a "failed broadhead shot". Especially hard when your got a pass thru and recovered the deer.


Sorry, typed that backwards in the first sentence. (Pics posted in wrong order) The entrance is the broken rib. I did state that the exit was smaller and that is the other pic that stayed between the ribs. So the entrance is higher. My bad lol.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is what has concerned me is the lack of much of an entry hole, if you don't get a pass through there most likely won't be much blood.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

hawkdriver55 said:


> ^x2
> 
> The facts from the photo.
> 
> ...


Haha, anyone who doesn't see those pics as a "failed to open" broadhead is drinking too much schwacker coolaid. If your happy with a damn near 2" cut broadhead leaving a 3/4" baby slice exit hole, have at them brother!! 

Only 1 rib broke upon entrance. The slice in the UNbroken rib is just that, a little slice but never broke through, actually just busted off one of the blades. Entrance was 1" and exit was 3/4" holes. Unless you've seen a little 70lb doe that has 1 1/2" of meat between ribs LOL. 

And yes, I did get a pass through and recover the deer. Could have accomplished exactly the same with a dull field tip!?!?


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

MI1 said:


> Lol....if you had great luck with them....why switch then?
> 
> 
> sent from NASA


Might've started hunting an area/species that doesn't allow mechanical heads.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

redman said:


> I saw three bucks that my friends have killed with Swhackers all had passthroughs and one buck was 225 lbs dressed out with 60 pound bow 370 grain arrow going away shot so I know they work .


Got pics?


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I blow through deer with less than 60# and 390 grains. Last season I killed a nice 9 pointer cliped the shoulder on the way in and broke the off shoulder . He was dead in 30 sec or less.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Well done


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Shot a doe last night and couldn't be more pleased with the results. Shot was a little far back but the blood trail was amazing!


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I shot him quarter to me at 22 yards right through the shoulder






made soup out of his lungs and he was dead in15 seconds.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a great buck!!!


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

All tagged out this year. Will definitely be using these heads again next year.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

They will get the job done if we do our job right .like all heads .


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 22, 2016)

As good as fixed blades fly today I really don't know why people are still shooting mechanicals, but I guess it's what you have confidence in .


----------

